# What States don't Require you to have Plumbing License?



## Plumb-Rite

I am Just curious if anyone knows what states don't require you to have a license. I know that Pennsylvania doesn't require you to have one. They leave it up to the town or city that you live in. You basically gotta get your license through the township. If your township does not require you to have a license then anyone can basically do any plumbing job in that town without a license. They won't have a problem pulling permits or anything like that. Anyways I was just wondering what some other states are that don't require you to get a license through the state? I live in IL. I work for PLumb-Rite Plumbing service out of Illinois and here you have to get a License through the state. We keep our license # at the top of our website... http://www.myplumbrite.com So if you have a List of the States that require it then please list it or if you know of a state that don't require it then please leave a comment.


----------



## Mississippiplum

We require an introduction round these parts, before a new member gets help.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Donahue756

wow 59.00 for a sewer cleaning


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Isn't your license # supposed to start with an 055- :whistling2:


----------



## Qball415

Donahue756 said:


> wow 59.00 for a sewer cleaning


Don't be surprised I seen them advertised for 39.99$ in the paper here.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Donahue756 said:


> wow 59.00 for a sewer cleaning


True.

But the trip charge is $165.00


----------



## Qball415

Wondering why the OP is so concerned with states not requiring a license....Looking to move?


----------



## rjbphd

PLUMB TIME said:


> Isn't your license # supposed to start with an 055- :whistling2:


Or 058...


----------



## rjbphd

Seen the top ads... illegal disposal drain hook up and the next pix, illegal 'drum' trap on lav drain?


----------



## rjbphd

PLUMB TIME said:


> True.
> 
> But the trip charge is $165.00


 According to ad, no trip charge...


----------



## Qball415

rjbphd said:


> According to ad, no trip charge...


Sure.... Give em a call and ask.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

59$ drain cleaning, free camera inspections, 25$ referral program. Who pays for all that at those rates?


----------



## PLUMB TIME

rjbphd said:


> Or 058...


 
To own a plumbing bus. in Ill. I believe you have to have an 055.


----------



## Plumb-Rite

*hmmm....*



rjbphd said:


> Or 058...


Im not Sure....


----------



## incarnatopnh

NY is the same way as Pennsylvania.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

_The 055 is the Illinios Department of Public Health Plumbing Contractor license
the 058 is the Illinois Plumbers License_
_City of Chicago just have the PL License_


----------



## SewerRatz

130 PLUMBER said:


> _The 055 is the Illinios Department of Public Health Plumbing Contractor license_
> _the 058 is the Illinois Plumbers License_
> _City of Chicago just have the PL License_


City of Chicago has a Plumbing Contractor License as well. Have to have one to pull any plumbing permits in Chicago.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

SewerRatz said:


> City of Chicago has a Plumbing Contractor License as well. Have to have one to pull any plumbing permits in Chicago.


 
Ron, your 100% right.


----------



## Plumber71

New York has about at least 7 MP license not counting some townships !


----------



## incarnatopnh

Plumber71 said:


> New York has about at least 7 MP license not counting some townships !


Where I'm at in NY there is one county and one city i work in that has a licensing system. I am licensed in both. The other two counties i work in have no licensing system at all. It makes it very difficult to compete with the handy hacks although i do make a good profit from fixing their mistakes.


----------



## Plumber71

Well here they are : 

New York city , Nassau County , Suffolk County 
( both on long island ) then there is Westchester county, Rocklin County , Putnam County . Not including all the townships who reciprocate with one another , not all do but most. Lol there are a ton ....


----------



## SewerRatz

130 PLUMBER said:


> Ron, your 100% right.


Lol of course I am. I did not wait 6 months for approval for nothing lol. Now that my insurance agent screwed my bond renewal I think I have to go through the application process all over again.

Hope you are keeping busy, things here been pretty slow.


----------



## jjplumr

rjbphd said:


> According to ad, no trip charge...


and no idea how to cover his job cost either...


----------



## incarnatopnh

Plumber71 said:


> Well here they are :
> 
> New York city , Nassau County , Suffolk County
> ( both on long island ) then there is Westchester county, Rocklin County , Putnam County . Not including all the townships who reciprocate with one another , not all do but most. Lol there are a ton ....


Yea when you get upstate it changes quite a bit. I wish they were as structured here as they are downstate.


----------



## Plumb-Rite

incarnatopnh said:


> Where I'm at in NY there is one county and one city i work in that has a licensing system. I am licensed in both. The other two counties i work in have no licensing system at all. It makes it very difficult to compete with the handy hacks although i do make a good profit from fixing their mistakes.


Ohio Does it too... That Guy Joe The Plumber that ran for Senate or Governor Actually Got it! Then they found out that he didn't even have a Plumbing License. So if this guy can't even handle his own business how the hell is he gonna handle the whole states business! What Joke! Ohio does not require you to get it through the state. I believe every state should require you to get a license through them. There are just to many ways to beat the system if its not done that way. Some townships make up their own rules. They can give a License to whoever the hell they want. Or they could just do like the state and say "well the state don't require one so why should we" That's just irresponsible on the states behalf. Barbers have to get a License to cut hair in all 50 states through the state at the state level. A Bad Hair Cut only Last 2 weeks. Plumbers should have to do the same. A Bad Hair Cut Last for 3 weeks then it goes away. A bad Plumbing job could be hidden in the wall rotting your house away for decades. I guess you do get a lot of work from Plumbers who get to Practice in these towns without a License. So I guess it could be kinda good for the Economy.


----------



## Plumb-Rite

I think Missouri has the same laws too. I'm not exactly sure but I don't think they have to be licensed through the state either.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Plumber71 said:


> Well here they are :
> 
> New York city , Nassau County , Suffolk County
> ( both on long island ) then there is Westchester county, *Rocklin* County , Putnam County . Not including all the townships who reciprocate with one another , not all do but most. Lol there are a ton ....


 






It is actually 'Rockland' county. I was born and raised there.


----------



## Plumb-Rite

*So far I have found several states don't require a License.*



incarnatopnh said:


> NY is the same way as Pennsylvania.


State licensing for plumbers isn't required in Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Wyoming.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Plumb-Rite said:


> State licensing for plumbers isn't required in Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Wyoming.


 

So.... 


Is angie's list paying you to drop links in these plumbing forums?


----------



## deerslayer

Plumb-Rite said:


> Ohio Does it too... That Guy Joe The Plumber that ran for Senate or Governor Actually Got it! Then they found out that he didn't even have a Plumbing License. So if this guy can't even handle his own business how the hell is he gonna handle the whole states business! What Joke! Ohio does not require you to get it through the state. I believe every state should require you to get a license through them. There are just to many ways to beat the system if its not done that way. Some townships make up their own rules. They can give a License to whoever the hell they want. Or they could just do like the state and say "well the state don't require one so why should we" That's just irresponsible on the states behalf. Barbers have to get a License to cut hair in all 50 states through the state at the state level. A Bad Hair Cut only Last 2 weeks. Plumbers should have to do the same. A Bad Hair Cut Last for 3 weeks then it goes away. A bad Plumbing job could be hidden in the wall rotting your house away for decades. I guess you do get a lot of work from Plumbers who get to Practice in these towns without a License. So I guess it could be kinda good for the Economy.


A bad plumbing job could potentially kill everyone on that potable system. A bad haircut lasts weeks and a bad electrician burns a house. A bad plumber could kill a town!


----------



## jtink

Plumb-Rite said:


> State licensing for plumbers isn't required in Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Wyoming.


Funny I have a state of Ohio license. Good through the hole state. Now we have to register county to county but only one test one license.


----------



## deerslayer

jtink said:


> Funny I have a state of Ohio license. Good through the hole state. Now we have to register county to county but only one test one license.


Ohio journeyman or contractors?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

deerslayer said:


> Ohio journeyman or contractors?


 
Probably contractors. That's why I said no, no thank you. I wanted that masters license over there and I couldn't make 3 years happen any faster. 


Missed it by 3 months.


----------



## walker426

Plumb-Rite said:


> Ohio Does it too... That Guy Joe The Plumber that ran for Senate or Governor Actually Got it! Then they found out that he didn't even have a Plumbing License. So if this guy can't even handle his own business how the hell is he gonna handle the whole states business! What Joke! Ohio does not require you to get it through the state. I believe every state should require you to get a license through them. There are just to many ways to beat the system if its not done that way. Some townships make up their own rules. They can give a License to whoever the hell they want. Or they could just do like the state and say "well the state don't require one so why should we" That's just irresponsible on the states behalf. Barbers have to get a License to cut hair in all 50 states through the state at the state level. A Bad Hair Cut only Last 2 weeks. Plumbers should have to do the same. A Bad Hair Cut Last for 3 weeks then it goes away. A bad Plumbing job could be hidden in the wall rotting your house away for decades. I guess you do get a lot of work from Plumbers who get to Practice in these towns without a License. So I guess it could be kinda good for the Economy.


I am in ohio and hold a state license its required.


----------



## walker426

Plumb-Rite said:


> State licensing for plumbers isn't required in Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Wyoming.


Wrong wrong wrong


----------



## east-indy

Indiana Requires an Indiana State License to perform plumbing work. If you advertise plumbing services in Indiana, you are required to include your Plumbing Contractors License number with all your advertising. Some local municipalities require local licensing as well as the state license. Still doesn't stop dumb a$$es from trying to poison families.

Guess 8 plumbing inspectors for Indianapolis isn't cutting it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> 59$ drain cleaning, free camera inspections, 25$ referral program. Who pays for all that at those rates?


Most likely the poor shmoe working in the field on commission 

Looks like a sales outfit..."We're a sales company that happens to do plumbing...now get out there and sell if you want to get paid!"


----------

